# Steiner 420 d600 kubota electrical issue



## captfrank (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a Steiner 420 with a d600 kubota 16.5hp in it. Been having a number of electrical issue with it and having trouble tracking them down. Using this wiring diagram http://www.messicks.com/st/3513

Current issue is I get nothing happening when I turn the key to start. solenoid does not even retract.

So with a meter on part #24 I get 12v+ at both 85 and 87 terminals and 10v at terminal #30. When meter is connected to battery neg. If I take a ground on like where part #25 is grounded I get like 2.5v. So bad ground probably right? Well if I take the meter and goto positive side of the battery then to the same grounding point at part #25, I get 12+v. And yes I made sure good connections with the probes. 

Now if I take a wire and connect from either the battery negative to the grounding point at part #25 solenoid retracts. If I do the same from the engine block to part #25 grounding point same result. 

So I think it's some grounding wire some place that is not properly grounded to the chassis or from the engine to the chaises. The negative terminal from the battery looks like its grounded to the chassis. I think this is a very something Steiner layout connection I can't find. 

Is someone real familiar here on steieners to let me know what to look for? The wiring is very hard to get on this tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello captfrank,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

I've got a Kubota diesel about the same size as yours. One thing I have found over the years is corroded or burned out connections within connectors. Pull connectors apart and take a look. If nothing is apparent, spray the connectors with electrical contact cleaner and work them a bit to possibly improve conductivity. I have installed jumper wires around connectors to replace defective connections within.

One other thing I remember is a fusible link that can burn out and leave the entire electrical system dead. 

Try this.....Install a pushbutton switch between battery hot and the starter solenoid input terminal. Works every time. Put a fuse in the circuit to protect against short circuits. 

Good luck!


----------



## captfrank (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks. I looked and traced the neg battery cable to where it bolts on the chassis and that chassis/motor is rubber isolated form the rest of the chassis. Figured there should be some bonding strap some place but can't find it. I ran a new #12 wire from one the starter housing bolts to the chassis and now I solved that issue as the solenoid retracts. 

That's of the tip with corroded wires. I have owned boats for years and when I get electrical issues like these on a boat I tend to just rip it all out and run new wires. On a boat not such a big deal, on this tractor OMG its like impossible to trace wires and they made them so short it's hard to pull something out and replace. 

So I fixed the current BIGGEST problem but now I'm back to the original issue of the starter will not engage when I turn it to crank. I think I might have narrowed it down to the PTO switch and the wire from the switch to the part #15 relay as if I put 12v to prong #85 she starts to crank. I was doing this when the other problem arose. Like you said I think I might have burned something up some place but hell if I can find it.


----------

